# Turkey Necks in SoCal



## paigej (Oct 7, 2011)

Hi all,

What's a good price for Turkey Necks? My two dogs have had solid poops for a week now on raw and I'd like to introduce them to their next protein. I went ALL over Van Nuys today, to 5 different stores, and I called three butchers that were farther away. I ended up buying about 11lbs of cut up Turkey Necks for $1.59/lb at the very last store I tried. The other stores either didn't sell it or they only had two packs, or it was too expensive. My favorite Farmer's Market down in West Hollywood has whole necks for $1.79/lb but I think I can find whole necks for cheaper. The mexican supermarket down the street has chopped up necks for $1.48/lb but I didn't buy them because the pieces were TOO small. My dogs are pretty good about chewing but those pieces they would have just swallowed.

One of the butchers I called said he could order me a case but it was already too late to call his supplier and ask for prices. I'm going to call him back tomorrow and ask him to ask how much the necks are a pound. I'm hoping it will be cheaper than $1.59. I'm curious how much do you all pay for Turkey Necks?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I buy them in bulk and usually the prices for them fall between $.79-$1.19. Have you looked into bulk meat ordering yet?


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

I think I paid .79 per pound last time I bought.


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

well if it's any conselation, in Australia I have only found ONE source of turkey necks, and I just got 20kg of whole necks from them, and they cost me $4.25/kg (one of the most expensive meats I've bought, surprisingly, but such a good chew for Duke, so I have to have them!). That works out to roughly $1.91/lb I think... So my ONLY source of necks is much more than anyone else here lol. Australian's aren't big turkey eaters, so necks were very hard to locate


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

The cheapest I have found them is $1.69 a pound, and that's only if I buy 30 pounds.


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

I buy in bulk, 30lbs for $30.


----------



## paigej (Oct 7, 2011)

DaneMama said:


> I buy them in bulk and usually the prices for them fall between $.79-$1.19. Have you looked into bulk meat ordering yet?


Well there's a group down here called SoCal BARF, they're a co-op who allow you to order once a month. I considered ordering from them but couldn't afford the membership fee plus they require you to volunteer before you can place an order with them and the orders closed the day after I found them. I'm hoping that one butcher I called this afternoon has like a 30lb box he can sell me. I'd rather buy it that way than search all the supermarkets around me.


----------



## paigej (Oct 7, 2011)

hmbutler said:


> well if it's any conselation, in Australia I have only found ONE source of turkey necks, and I just got 20kg of whole necks from them, and they cost me $4.25/kg (one of the most expensive meats I've bought, surprisingly, but such a good chew for Duke, so I have to have them!). That works out to roughly $1.91/lb I think... So my ONLY source of necks is much more than anyone else here lol. Australian's aren't big turkey eaters, so necks were very hard to locate


$1.91/lb! Damn that sucks you have only found one source for turkey necks


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

I do the Mexican Markets too, Top Valu usually has the best deals on those but they aren't always in stock. I think I've gotten them at Albertson's for $1.19/lb in the past year.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

I found some at Winco last week for 1.49$.


----------



## paigej (Oct 7, 2011)

Top Valu, Albertsons, and Winco? Alright! I'll see if any are in my area and start calling


----------



## Saraswati (Aug 26, 2011)

You could also try Stater Bros. Before I joined SoCal BARF, I could get a 30lb box for around $0.99lb from them.


----------



## paigej (Oct 7, 2011)

Man look at all these options I have now  Thanks Saraswati! I'll google that right now.


----------



## paigej (Oct 7, 2011)

Saraswati said:


> You could also try Stater Bros. Before I joined SoCal BARF, I could get a 30lb box for around $0.99lb from them.


OK I wanted to thank you again because I just called Stater Bros and they have boxes right now for .99/lb. THANK YOU!


----------



## MrTroyHouse (Jun 4, 2011)

I always order them from Albertson's for 99 cents a pound.


----------



## tem_sat (Jun 20, 2010)

I pay 54 cents per pound for a 30lb case purchased from a meat distributor.


----------

